# Pues que aguada!



## brazil67

Hola, buenas tardes...

Alguien puede decirme lo que significa la expresión: 

*''Pues que aguada!'' *


Gracias!! 
Saludos desde Brasil!


----------



## Blopa

Oi Brazil67:

Será que dá para você indicar à gente onde foi que achou a expressao? O contexto é muito importante e permite-nos entender de que se trata. 

Assim, sem mais, se for uma chuva eu traduziría como "Que pé d'água!" ou "Que toró!". Pode adicionar um Nossa!, também 

Até mais,


----------



## brazil67

Blopa said:


> Oi Brazil67:
> 
> Será que dá para você indicar à gente onde foi que achou a expressao? O contexto é muito importante e permite-nos entender de que se trata.
> 
> Assim, sem mais, se for uma chuva eu traduziría como "Que pé d'água!" ou "Que toró!". Pode adicionar um Nossa!, também
> 
> Até mais,


 
Claro Blopa! perdón...

La he escuchado en una platica... 
La chica decia que no tenia la costumbe de salir a bailar y una de las otras del grupo le contestó: *''pues que aguada!''* 

Pienso que equivale a '' reservada'' en portugues no?


----------



## curlyboy20

Nesse contexto, "aguada" é como "chata". Uma pessoa que não gosta de sair, de dançar, de festa, uma pessoa que se entedia fácilmente é "aguada" em espanhol.


----------



## Blopa

¡UAU! ¡Cómo se hace presente la necesidad de contexto!!!

Me dejaste en otro tema totalmente distinto, por falta de contexto. 

Enfín, estaremos por aquí para futuras consultas. 

Por cierto: ¡Qué certero, Curlyboy!


----------



## brazil67

Blopa said:


> ¡UAU! ¡Cómo se hace presente la necesidad de contexto!!!
> 
> Me dejaste en otro tema totalmente distinto, por falta de contexto.
> 
> Enfín, estaremos por aquí para futuras consultas.
> 
> Por cierto: ¡Qué certero, Curlyboy!


 

Muchas graciassss!!!!!!!!


----------



## curlyboy20

Esqueci adicionar que _''Pues que aguada!'' _soa muito mexicano, especialmente aquele "Pues" antes de "que aguada". No Peru diria-se "Qué aburrida" em vez de "qué aguada!"


----------



## Mangato

Aguaga, pode significar sem graça, na espanha se diria _*que sosa*_


----------



## curlyboy20

Mangato said:


> Aguaga, pode significar sem graça, na espanha se diria _*que sosa*_


 
Concordo!


----------



## Joselo Rome

Hola,muy cierto la expresion es muy de Mexico, usesé para señalar la poca gracia, voluntad y ganas de vivir de una persona, por ejemplo;Oye linda vamos esta noche al "reventon"? No puedo tengo que hacer tareas. Voy pu`s que aguada,luego la vemos.
Si hece falta el contesto en tu pregunta, pero mas o menos te puedes dar una idea de lo que significa.Espero no confundirte,adeus


----------



## bike781

Aguada es una persona aburrida
Oye quieres ir al antro
No quiero estoy ocupada
No se porque eres tan aguada/aburrida


----------



## Ari RT

Curioso, não conhecia essa palavra.
No Brasil uma COISA (nunca vi o adjetivo aplicado a pessoas) aguada é também 'sosa', sem graça, sem brilho, cor ou gosto.
O refresco aguado tem muita água e pouca fruta, portanto pouco sabor.
Gosto de vinhos encorpados, os Gewurstraminer acho meio aguados.
Aquele carro verde aguado é o meu.
E que fim levou aquele seu namoro meio aguadinho com o Fulano?

Pergunta aos hispanohablantes: há alguma possibilidade de que 'aguada' em "Pues, que aguada" seja substantivo, significando algo como 'ivaya coñazo!' ?


----------



## Lamarimba

Mangato said:


> na espanha se diria _*qué sosa*_


Ayer oí desde mi ventana a dos chicas hablando de una tercera. Dijo una de ellas: *es más sosa que un cartón*. 
Los andaluces. Hablamos muy alto.


----------



## Ari RT

Por aqui o paradigma da falta de sabor é a 'patata china' (chayota), o nosso chuchu. Considerando que não é planta asiática (parece nos ter chegado desde a América Central), me pergunto a razão do nome.


----------



## Guigo

Ari RT said:


> Por aqui o paradigma da falta de sabor é a 'patata china' (chayota), o nosso chuchu. Considerando que não é planta asiática (parece nos ter chegado desde a América Central), me pergunto a razão do nome.


Sendo o chuchu, o 4o estado da água (água líquida, vapor de água, gelo e chuchu), está aí a relação com _aguada_.


----------



## Ari RT

Fulana é o chuchu do camarão com chuchu. O [apagado por respeito aos ________ que eventualmente entrem no foro] é o Estado chuchu da federação, se desaparecer ninguém acha falta. Para nós está mais que explicado.
Levantei a bola para ver se algum nativo confirma minha hipótese de que a falta de sabor é citada no nome do chuchu por paralelismo com o conteúdo depreciativo que a palavra 'chino' detém na Espanha.  Um produto 'chino' é um produto barato, de pouca qualidade; um 'cuento chino' é enganoso. A 'não-língua', o 'não-Espanhol', a língua do 'outro', que outrora foi o árabe (iHáblame en cristiano!) hoje é o chino (etimologia para mi es chino), o nosso grego. Será que 'patata china' soa aos ouvidos espanhóis como 'batata falsa' ou 'batata de segunda' ou 'batata estranha'?


----------



## Vanda

Guigo said:


> Sendo o chuchu, o 4o estado da água (água líquida, vapor de água, gelo e chuchu), está aí a relação com _aguada_.


Melhor definição de chuchu que vi até hoje. É só cozinhar com costelinha, camarão, linguiça..... que fica bom.


----------



## gato radioso

Também podem substituir esse "que" por "menuda" ou "valiente" e fica tudo muito idiomático, pelo menos no espanhol de Espanha.
_Menuda sosa estás hecha
Menudo gilipollas es tu marido
Valiente sinvergüenza que eres._


----------

